# Advice for applying for UK Visa



## emyamr (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi Everyone.

I am currently living in Egypt with my husband, i would like to apply for a visa for my husband to visit the UK for no longer than a few weeks, a bit about his background is he is employed in a respectable job with a salary of alot more than the normal Egyptian, he also has a very long contract with his employer.. so he will have to return and is only allowed 2 weeks vacation. He has also previously visited Austria (Vienna) for only 2 months out of a 3 month visa.. so his history clearly shows he abides by his visa conditions, plus he genuinely has no intention of living outside of Egypt. Also i am currently expecting our 1st child and would like to visit family one last time before i have baby as im sure i will be having it in egypt as i want him to be present.. and this wont be possible if im in the UK. Any advice on the process... what sort of visa he will need... and the paperwork or any tips involved i would be very very gratefell... Good day!


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

emyamr said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> I am currently living in Egypt with my husband, i would like to apply for a visa for my husband to visit the UK for no longer than a few weeks, a bit about his background is he is employed in a respectable job with a salary of alot more than the normal Egyptian, he also has a very long contract with his employer.. so he will have to return and is only allowed 2 weeks vacation. He has also previously visited Austria (Vienna) for only 2 months out of a 3 month visa.. so his history clearly shows he abides by his visa conditions, plus he genuinely has no intention of living outside of Egypt. Also i am currently expecting our 1st child and would like to visit family one last time before i have baby as im sure i will be having it in egypt as i want him to be present.. and this wont be possible if im in the UK. Any advice on the process... what sort of visa he will need... and the paperwork or any tips involved i would be very very gratefell... Good day!



Got to ;http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/egypt/worldbridge-services/?langname=UK English and you will find all information and online application.


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi
I would just add my bit of advice....I would check out what documents you need, do all the photocopying before you go and give a call to the place where you will be applying to double check the documents you need.
There's nothing worse than traveling all the way to apply and they turn you away because you don't have the right documents, it's happened to me before because they wanted extra things that weren't on the website list.
Hope all goes well for you.


----------

